# Pet Food Documentary



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Documentary on pet food & the industry
http://www.cnbc.com.edgesuite.net/id/41240823

Aired on Canadian television a couple of years ago http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/dogsbreakfast.html


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks T&T, gonna for sure record that one!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! I have heard of this documentary but have not seen it. Unfortunately I don't get the channel...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Sylvia. I'll program it for sure.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, I'll be sure to watch!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmmmm ....
Looks like there's a programming change over at CNBC ...
Here's an internet upload of the actual documentary broadcasted in Canada
http://www.viddler.com/explore/jennifergoodwin/videos/4/
Hope you get to view it before it's taken down ...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

_The fox is guarding the hen house._


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Feel free to email CNBC https://register.cnbc.com/email/EmailSupport.jsp for answers ... 
American pet owners have been waiting 3 years for this broadcast


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I watched this doc years ago. So, this has never been aired in the US?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

T&T I just shot an email to them. Thanks for the link!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

CNBC does have a Facebook page by the way.
YES I did go there and post the question of why was this show being taken off.
If everyone has the chance today to spare an extra 2-3 minutes please go there and post that question on the CNBC wall.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And watch the link. Interesting to hear from a vet/nutritionist/ former pet food industry employee. It mirrors much of what Dr Marion Nestle says in her book. Bottom line being lack of regulation.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

While not surprising, it is disheartening that CNBC has pulled this from the schedule. After numerous calls and email's Susan Thixton basically got the message "...that CNBC retains the right to change programming at any time". After pointing out that this aired in Canada three years ago and that pet owners in the US might think CNBC caved in to the pressures of advertisers her response was:

Shannon advised me that CNBC would welcome emails or letters from Pet Owners; _"to give CNBC an indication of what the views want"_. So...if you want to see Pet Food: A Dog's Breakfast, tell CNBC.

You can email them at [email protected]

Or write them at... 
CNBC
900 Sylvan Avenue
Englewood Cliffs, NJ 07632

Here's hoping CNBC listens.

It might be time to send a few emails to the above address!!!!


----------

